# Liberty Aviation Museum -Port Clinton, Ohio



## CORSNING (May 27, 2020)

Few years ago I went through the Liberty Aviation Museum. The following are some
pictures I took while there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (May 27, 2020)

Liberty Aviation is a small museum consisting of two building and they were
remodeling last time I was there. First picture and to the 'your' left is a Hogan's
Heroes display with the actual clothing from the show.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (May 27, 2020)

They had a lot of military vehicles. The first picture here was a 1/4 or 1/3 (can't remember)
scale model.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (May 27, 2020)

These pictures are pretty much scrambled in my 'dropbox' so please be
patient if I do not put a descriptive picture next to the item being described.
I see I have already missed putting the turrets and descriptive sign with
the PT boat:


----------



## CORSNING (May 27, 2020)

They had a few motorcycles:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (May 27, 2020)

I hope to get up to Liberty Aviation Museum sometime this summer. If I have 
missed a descriptive sign of one of the vehicles you would like to know more
about, just let me know. I will try to find out more information. I have heard that
they have put the PT boat all together and set up a display.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (May 27, 2020)

These are some of the models they had on display when I was there last time:
Most of the aircraft models in the cabinets were 1/72 and the armor was 1/35
I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (May 27, 2020)

Look closely at the top shelf. Kelley's Heroes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (May 27, 2020)

More than just aviation. Few shots of their rearranging area:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (May 27, 2020)

Odd & Ends:
Last picture is of Clark Gable's US Army dress uniform, I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (May 27, 2020)

Jeep plus section:
(Yes, I know the last picture is a duplicate. I should be able to get a kickback from
Harley Davidson for that one.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (May 27, 2020)

The museum has a nice old time diner with pretty good food
and very reasonable prices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 27, 2020)

Cool shots, thanks for sharing


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2020)

Great stuff!


----------



## CORSNING (May 27, 2020)

Thank you all. I am glad you enjoyed the pictures.

, Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2020)




----------

